# Official opening day Live from the field



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Been sleeping for a while now and can't really sleep anymore . Heading to the stand in 4 hours. Hour drive there but plan on trying to be sitting by 530 and stopping for some food before we get there.

Good luck everyone! Taking a newbie out for his first ever opening day and Michigan gun hunt. Had him shaking so bad last night on a 6 point he said he couldn't have drawn back. Said he's never had a heart beat that loud. Ill post some pics when its light

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Lol good luck to the both of you. Heading out to try and ambush some deer when the orange army invades their homeland. With any luck ill drop a few of them tomorrow.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Good luck!! They were on the move when I was on my way home from work an hour ago.... north oakland.

I'll be on LSC perching tomorrow..... should be nice and quite!



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

6 hours...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## smoob2010 (Jan 19, 2011)

well I think I have slept about three hours tonight...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

smoob2010 said:


> well I think I have slept about three hours tonight...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yep, me too. Heading out in about 20 min for the 1.5 hour drive. Good Luck!


----------



## gogoman (Mar 7, 2008)

Out the door at 5:30 1 mile drive to stand, sitting before 6.best of luck to all! be safe/shoot straight.


----------



## Dr. Steelhead (Nov 2, 2005)

Time to head out to the woods to do some sleeping, err I mean hunting! Good luck everyone. Have fun and be safe!!!


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Heading out now to protect my property from the orange brigades.


----------



## fisher2hunter22 (Sep 5, 2008)

headin out now. Ill be down in Hillsdale county. GOODLUCK EVERYONE BE SAFE!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Crap its early. I wish it didn't get light till 10, lol. I NEED COFFEE!!!! Good luck all and be safe!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

good luck guys!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Daylight in the Swamp!!!!! Coffee is on and headed out around 5:30. The beauty of this moment is that anything is possible today. Best of luck everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greene125 (Sep 22, 2011)

Woot! Woot! Here we go! Have an awesome day everyone!


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Racing the orange army to my blind as we speak. 

Lol. Yeah why doesn't it get light until 10am?


----------



## REEDRELLIK (Oct 2, 2007)

Drove from Rockford to Morenci, 140 miles, this morning. Just got here and ready to hit the woods. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TeamCGO (Jun 12, 2009)

Good luck to everyone and be safe. Looking forward to all the pictures when I get up this afternoon. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Just got on my steel horse it's 41deg with a slight breeze should be a good one. Antrim cnty state land.


Using my fingers & brain!


----------



## BIG 30 (Sep 12, 2011)

Good Luck & Be Safe All!!!


----------



## saylor5291 (Nov 21, 2008)

We've had a great season so far, let's be safe, make some great memories, and hopefully fill those freezers. Watch out for each other. Now where'd I put that orange.


----------



## Doboy (Sep 29, 2011)

Can't se 30 yards in eaton co. Only 3 shots so far. Very foggy


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Chris Barr (Oct 26, 2010)

Settled in nice and early here in dryden. Probably a dozen shots or so far. Good luck everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Foggy and mid 30s on the SW edge of Van Buren county. Woods are quiet, just listening to dew drops hit the leaves. Great morning to be out. Heard one shot is the distance a bit ago. Squirrels are just getting started, waiting for the deer.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice doe just came by. Seems to be alone though 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pp185xlt (Feb 21, 2008)

Just heard a report that Team Walmart has left the parking lot. Get ready for excessive rattling and grunting. Good luck everybody 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

No early shots here. One right at 6:59 must of been watching his watch. Proud of the peeps here!!! Flock o turkeys that's it. Decent amount of shooting.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

all settled in here in Oak Park, at my desk


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

8 or so shots here in Mason so far. Haven't seen anything yet. Cool and foggy here.


---
I am here: [ame="http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=42.534793,-84.370864"]Google Maps[/ame]


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Schoolcraft county gulliver area, two shots, perfect weather. Deer or no deer, mornings like this get me religious and thanking higher powers cause it really is beautiful out here.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

3 does out in the field startin to tear butt to the other side

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

All settled in since 5:45 state land.. First shot was at 7:20.. Wait that was me  sounded like I heard him go down.. Stiil in my stand gonna give it about 30 more minutes then go look for him...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ryanbarr09 (Nov 2, 2011)

7:58. A ton of early shots. In blind 6:20. Hunting with your older brother on opening morning, pretty freaking awesome!

Have fun and enjoy everyone!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dave Rabs (Sep 24, 2008)

TippinBig said:


> St.Clair county. Very few shots maybe 2 or 3 and they were way off in the distance
> 
> I'm hunting in Avoca right now. Only a handfull of shots so far. No deer moving through my woods this morning. Squirrels are everywhere. I just heard some more shots no too far away. I hope the deer are moving still!
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

34 shots in hillsdale so far. 5 does. Low visibility 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I can't see Jack Didly or Squat in this fog. Everything I can see would be in bow range! 

One finger at a time .....


----------



## drake32 (Jan 26, 2007)

Over 50 shots in Huron county and the only thing walking around me are squirrels

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome ripp. Sounds like u have the first deer down. Let's see some pics


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

5 minutes north of Cadillac...very quiet this morning! No fog here just one shot that seemed relatively close! Fun with my son in the stand tho!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Wouldn't,t you know it... I logon to read and here comes Mr buck. He is down 20 yards behind me. Nice 6 or 8. SCORE!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

No shots yet...no deer yet.....hmmm.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigskyguide (Jul 24, 2011)

badercmu123 said:


> Slow on the lake/osceola line. Less shots than most years. A few close to home though. Good luck and keep safe.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Passed on a spike and my buddy got a small 8 and the other guy out here shot but not sure his results yet


----------



## greene125 (Sep 22, 2011)

From shots popping off it sounds like statelanders winning so far......hope they're not shooting each other. Saw 10 flashlights headed to same location....one running in just at daybreak ......bet he had a hangover!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

......some of us are living vicariously thru those out there in the woods / fields today. Keep the reports coming, please & THANKS!!!!! Best of luck to ALL!!!!


----------



## wonder why (Feb 28, 2005)

Southern Chippewa county I've seen 12 does and fawns and heard one shot so far.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bigchev (Dec 25, 2009)

Around 7:20 had my choice between a doe and a 4 point. Let them both go waiting for the nieghbors to spook one of many bigger bucks.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fisher2hunter22 (Sep 5, 2008)

6 does so far. neighbor just shot 5 times. Cool
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

itchn2fish said:


> ......some of us are living vicariously thru those out there in the woods / fields today. Keep the reports coming, please & THANKS!!!!! Best of luck to ALL!!!!


 wish I had a piece of ground to hunt... state land is not worth the headaches any more.... better off read this thread.... better fun and not as disappointing....


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

yesterday saw monster at 11am chasing does. nothing after for remainder of day. Today not one shot, zip zero 9:10am Grand Traverse Co


----------



## fisher2hunter22 (Sep 5, 2008)

BumpRacerX 07:58 AM Today 
Schoolcraft county gulliver area, two shots, perfect weather. Deer or no deer, mornings like this get me religious and thanking higher powers cause it really is beautiful out here.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine

Amen to that! Good Luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Slow morning in Baldwin heard about 7 shots since daybreak. Havnt seen any yet but did have a buck come thru the thicket to my right just a grunting away but he never showed. Good luck yall 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Big 10 (Nov 2, 2005)

2 littles just came through, 1 was a bb, I had a little Tinks gel out over a scrape, he started chewing and licking the branch..pretty neat..now go tell Daddy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

BBD, 8pt. My biggest to date...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TheWrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Nothing at all. Only heard 5 shots so far. Fog is thick!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MeatnPotatoes (Oct 28, 2010)

WMWW said:


> BBD, 8pt. My biggest to date...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yeah Buddy!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## REEDRELLIK (Oct 2, 2007)

WMWW said:


> BBD, 8pt. My biggest to date...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Nice job brotha!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Good thread/posts - I pinned it to the top - keep 'em coming


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Nothing moving until about 8 then the movment started, have seen 8 so far two small bucks that I got to watch push each other around a bit, no shooters yet, can't believe it but I'm sure people are sighting in around me, great decision at 920 on opening day.

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Slow so far in benzie co. Deep on state land hopefully someone will kick me one. About 10 shots so far.


----------



## MeatnPotatoes (Oct 28, 2010)

Buck down! Almost slipped by me in this ridiculous fog. 35 yard shot, ran 30 before dropping.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

WMWW said:


> BBD, 8pt. My biggest to date...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


congrast... nice opening day buck.... looks like the tenderloins will be sizzling in your frying pan at lunch...


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

The look out front

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

Nothing here yet. No shots for a few hours now

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

B Smithiers said:


> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Curtisville area, you?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Back out for the evening hunt. Congratulations to all that have survived or connected......
Might attach a picture of where I am if I figure it out.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

haha


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Curtisville area, you?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Curran. Deer are moving this afternoon no bucks yet though. And my battery is going to die again! Lol. Good luck.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Just got done skinning. 7:45am, 6pt in Waterloo. Not a lot of shots at all this morning and not many hunters out. Just enough to stir up the deer a bit.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Just dropped a nice doe. Donation to SAH time. Should have got another tag. The 3 with her stayed right there while I reloaded. I've noticed over the years that for some reason a ML going off doesn't spook deer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

Ha, view from stand as well. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

My double barrel smokepole


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Dave Rabs (Sep 24, 2008)

I've been out all day except from 1pm until 2. Only saw one small doe. She was acting very spooky and layed down for a while 20 yards from me. I jumped her on the way out for lunch. No biggie. No bucks so far in Avoca...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Skibum said:


> Just dropped a nice doe. Donation to SAH time. Should have got another tag. The 3 with her stayed right there while I reloaded. I've noticed over the years that for some reason a ML going off doesn't spook deer.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Atta boy Skibum!


----------



## sdgdh1 (Oct 18, 2009)

ryan-b said:


> Very slow on grand traverse county farm land this morning. Had one doe run by me full bore at that the neighbor spooked but couldn't get her to stop. Got down when the neighbor started driving their golf cart up and down the edge of our corn field. Back at it. In a new spot.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Only heard 3 very distant shots this morning in GT. Used to 50 at least. Weird.


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have came to the conclusion that I like hunting with someone rather than sitting alone. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

Got blood!!! This fella had been pestering me all day

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## zac_369 (Feb 21, 2008)

I think that's my game plan tomorrow. High winds is gunna make it a cold day up in a tree. It'll be nice to sit in the blind with my dad and hopefully help him connect.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

stickem said:


> Got blood!!! This fella had been pestering me all day
> Hahahahaha. Nice knife work!!!
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I'll play along ....... insert critter here:









One finger at a time .....


----------



## Ryanbarr09 (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, after reviewing my schedule, this may be my last sit for the year.

I started hunting only 3 years ago. My brother had always told me how special deer hunting could be and i have grown to love this sport.

If you were to write a commercial for what an older brother is, he would fit the roll. Taught me all the proper etiquette and reenforces to me what the proper way to do things should be. Always puts me in the best stands and hunts whatever i do not want to. Thank-you Chris! (he is a member here).

Although i have yet to get a buck, he is my biggest fan. I missed a real nice 8-10 point mid-October with my bow. One day, i will post a pic on here of us and the buck i shot. 

As i sit tonight, his words of telling me how peaceful and enjoyable this sport is ring through my head (haha, three does just came 20 yards) and i am thankful to have a brother like mine!

Forever gratefulRyan engine


----------



## trailtrimmer (Nov 22, 2010)

Wind seems to have shut thing down in the south end of grand traverse. Nothing since a little chase I saw around 10:30 am. Zero shots since 1:30.


----------

